# Fraternal Greetings from Kansas City



## dreamshop357 (Apr 30, 2012)

Greetings - 

Just raised to the sublime degree Saturday night.  Nice to find such a great and positive forum online.  

Ernie McClellan
Fidelity Lodge #103
Kansas City, KS
MWPHGL of KS


----------



## Star Mztyk (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## KSigMason (May 1, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## dreamshop357 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tinman392 (May 1, 2012)

Im military in Texas but was raised in Henri lodge #190 in Tonganoxie, ks


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## Jimmy Shields (May 6, 2012)

Welcome Brother


----------

